# Omaha Nebraska Subs



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking for Sub-contractors in the Omaha area. I 'm also looking for sidewalk shoveling crews for commercial accounts.


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Work*

Hey Ne1,

Let me know what you need, I can help you out with whatever you need. I can't PM you so just e-mail me back at foggyjr5 at hotmail.com

Thanks, Matt


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Call Me*

Ne1 give me a call 850-9731


----------



## Yuri (Oct 22, 2004)

*I may be available once I am done with my accounts.*

2005 F-250 Diesel w/8' Western Pro Plow carry 2 million. in commercial insurance
Husquarna 26" two stage snow blower

1999 F-150 w/8' Western Pro Plow

[email protected]


----------

